# Sticky  BEFORE POSTING ! please read !!



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

*Hi and welcome to the b12,11 and kn13 section of the Nissanforums.*

First of all, i hope you enjoy your car as much as i do and hope your in the right section too...

*ENGINE SWAP * : ok... been there, there's a lot of options concerning the b12.
but none of them will be easy. if you never done a engine swap before, i suggest you read throuly all the post concerning them as about all the info needed to do the swap HAVE BEEN discussed. If for a reason or another, something hasnt been discussed : SEARCH again !! and after that start a new thread !

Also, dont think that anyone will give you any wiring specific info about swapping any engine to your car. *YOULL HAVE TO FIND A MANUAL OR 2 AND DO YOUR HOMEWORK !!! * 


*MODS !! * : everything that can possibly be bolted on  E16 and ga16i engine as been discussed also. (try looking into the E16/Ga16i and CA serie engine section). (tip : use the Search button )

Every *CA* powered car owner should know that CA performance bits can be hard to find/very difficult to fabricate ($$costy$$) but still available throu some hi-quality/performance manufacturer in japan.

for the *E-serie*, you can hardly find any parts made still, either from NISMO or any aftermarket company out there. A few of us have been doing a lot of trials and errors to performe some major improvement over chassis performance and engine wise. *Turboing is not cheap !, getting a n/a engine to lay 150hp+ isnt cheap either * but still can be made correctly. 

The *GA-serie * somehow got a new wave of popularity, making for some plenty of good and bad news. But majorly, the thing that came out is the ga16de swap. i suggest you search the sections for that too !. this engine, knowing its only been out for 2 years still has some options...

*This section is for any body, trim, chassis, brakes, suspension, wheel upgrade information sharing. Please use it to its potential !! * *REPAIRS/COMMUN ISSUES* like must of us went or are still going throu, some great people around here can help you diagnose and guide you throu the hassle of DIY repairs/mods. Try your best to describe the symptoms, fixes and how-to's when you post them up. 

*And please, use the other sections for engine specific topics !*


----------

